# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Cyclonebox  قبل بدء فك شفرة   أي جهاز من فئة bb5

## GSM-AYA

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركــاته* *إخواني الأفاضل*    *أحب اليوم أن أقدم لكم بعض*  *المعلومات الأساسيه* *قبل بدء فك شفرة* *أي جهاز من فئة BB5* *تفاديا لمشاكل*  *contact service* *contact retailler* *أو*  *ضياع* *pm/rpl* *....*    *عن السيكلون بوكس*     -يجب تنصيب الإصدار الأخير للبوكس مع عمل *box maintenance* ودلك لتثبيت الفيرموير . *-كيفية التعامل مع الهواتف من جيل BB5 :*    توصيلTX2 adapter بالبوكس و كابل FBUS ب tX2 adapter ونبدأ دائما بفتح *DCT4/WD2/BB5*     إن إستطاع الهاتف عمل infos فيبقى تمام وإن لم يستطع ندهب إلى BB5 / Flash ونضغط على check flashing bus ثم نضغط على Read info  وهكدا نجعل الهاتف بالدخول إلى local mode    بعد دالك ندهب إلى*Common/Info* نضغط على *read PM* ( وهدا يجعلك تعمل Backup full PM والتأكد من توصيلة كابل Fbus بشكل جيد )         ثم ندهب إلى *BB5/security* ونضغط على *"create RPL from PHONE"* وهكدا نحتفظ ب RPL الأصلي للهاتف         والآن لدينا Backup كامل للهاتف فإن كنت ترغب في عمل downgrading أو erase من الأفضل الضغط على  *"read certs"* وهدا يحفظ لنا شهادات الهاتف          إن أردت إستعمال كابلTMA العادي ( rj-45 8pin + usb ) ندهب إلى *BB5/Flash* ونعلم على* "SKIP repower on BOOT"* ملحوظه : يجب عدم التعليم على *SKIP repower on BOOT*" في حالة إستعمال كابل TMA Evolution او عدم إستعمال أي كابل TMA          نرجع إلى الوراء ونضغط على*BB5/security*  إدا كان نوع الهاتف من جيل BB5 SL1 نعلم على*"skip read SP Info"*  بالنسبه لجيل BB5 SL2 نتفادى التعليم على *"skip read SP Info"*  بالنسبه *لSX4 bypass* يجب عدم تعليمها         *وأخيرا أنقر علىunlock*

----------


## hassan riach

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## narosse27

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------

